# Leg dilemma :(



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I would worry that she's in pain if she isn't using it ): Dogs do very well with 3 legs, and I think that's just a freak accident with what happened to your aunts dog. I think the bigger problem will be grooming with 3 legs


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i would do some research on vets and look for one from whom to get a second opinion. different vets have different approaches. also, not everyone in any field of medicine keeps up with what's going on in that field. sometimes there's a shocking difference between what two different professionals in the same field will tell you.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh boy, what a terrible dilemma! I would also get a second opinion.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a difficult decision you face! I came across some information on another dog forum so I sent you a PM with the link. It's a discussion about extrodactyly and whether to amputate and various vets' thoughts. (Also a scholarly article on the condition with some _really_ big words in it!)  So bewildering to know what to do and when. If she's "tripoding" okay and is mobile and not exhibiting much pain (hard to tell though as dogs are so stoic), you at least have some time to deliberate and consult other specialists. Really wonderful of you to take on what you have. Sign of a good heart, a strong person and a real dog lover. Hoping for the best for little Killa.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I would worry that she's in pain if she isn't using it ): Dogs do very well with 3 legs, and I think that's just a freak accident with what happened to your aunts dog. I think the bigger problem will be grooming with 3 legs



That's what I am worried about not wanting to use it meaning pain. There has to be some reason she doesn't use it right? They also said that dogs do very well with three legs and the recovery is usually very fast and easy compared to other surgeries. Your right about the other poodles incident being a freak accident, but I still worry about something like that happening. which I know is highly unlikely seen as she is never around big dogs much less left alone with them. OMG your right about the grooming! I never even thought about that! Lucy was always kept short in a retriever clip. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

patk said:


> i would do some research on vets and look for one from whom to get a second opinion. different vets have different approaches. also, not everyone in any field of medicine keeps up with what's going on in that field. sometimes there's a shocking difference between what two different professionals in the same field will tell you.



I have been looking for an orthopedic specialist near by. This vet has explained his thoughts about her case to me and most of them make sense. I really do trust him and he has even contacted a specialist himself. I am waiting to hear back from them both. Idk if I should try a different specialist or just go with this one? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> What a difficult decision you face! I came across some information on another dog forum so I sent you a PM with the link. It's a discussion about extrodactyly and whether to amputate and various vets' thoughts. (Also a scholarly article on the condition with some _really_ big words in it!)  So bewildering to know what to do and when. If she's "tripoding" okay and is mobile and not exhibiting much pain (hard to tell though as dogs are so stoic), you at least have some time to deliberate and consult other specialists. Really wonderful of you to take on what you have. Sign of a good heart, a strong person and a real dog lover. Hoping for the best for little Killa.



Thank you so much you are just so sweet! Your right in the time thing (unlike with her eye). I keep thinking be patient and wait maybe she will improve after growing or something. But like you said it is not and emergent situation I just don't want to keep her in unnecessary pain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I have been looking for an orthopedic specialist near by. This vet has explained his thoughts about her case to me and most of them make sense. I really do trust him and he has even contacted a specialist himself. I am waiting to hear back from them both. Idk if I should try a different specialist or just go with this one? QUOTE]
> 
> if your vet has contacted a specialist, that's a good sign, because it's a show of humility. he knows he doesn't know everything. i'd wait and see what the specialist says - but do the research in the meantime so you have an idea of treatments, outcomes, etc.
> 
> killa landed in the right home with you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh gosh! This is such a hard time for you. I have to agree...how well dogs adapt to 3 legs. If it is causing her pain, it would relieve that. If it's not causing her pain, it's becoming a near appendage it sounds like and will probably be a bother as time goes on. 

What a horrible story about your aunt's dog but like Fluffy said, a _really_ freak accident. High value stuff between two dogs is risky business and that darn dog really did a number on your aunt's poor dog. What a sad story. 

When things like this happen, it really bring out our sense of pity and sadness for our dogs. But it's important to remember that although dogs feel so many of our emotions, they're still different. They don't tend to dwell on what was, what could be in the future if only. They're strong and adaptable. They do what they gotta do and get on with life. My son's girlfriend's dog and my son's dog both got hit by a car...a freak accident also. And the g.f's dog had to get a front leg amputated. After everything healed up, that dog charged around just fine...back to his old self. It's just amazing. I wish we could be more like dogs in some ways. You are strong to be doing what you've got to do, once you figure it out. You're so caring to do all this weighing and measuring. Killa is in good hands and she is so very lucky to have you.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Just a random thought: I had a dog years ago with a back injury, she never complained. For grins and giggles, we put her on pain meds. I went home and watched her. She played and ran and barked and had a great time. I called a breeder/friend in tears and told her that the pain meds worked. She cried too and we ended up using up the rest of the pain meds and put her down.  NOT that you should put Killa down, there was no saving Brenna, her back had broken and then fused. She got around OK, but it destroyed her hips. 
I wonder if you could maybe try a few days to a week's worth of pain meds and see if her attitude or gait changes. That would let you know if she's in pain or not. 

Again, just a random thought.

I wish you and little Killa all the best.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you are going about a very difficult situation in the best way - getting expert advice, and considering all the options. One thing I have learned as I get older, along with many of my friends and relations, is that pain and stiffness in one area has a knock on effect. In trying to compensate for a dodgy knee, for example, one can put more stress on one hip, which twists the spine, which puts the shoulder out, etc, etc. So my feeling would be that if surgery is going to be necessary, it would be better done while she is young and able to recover quickly, and before all those additional stresses and strains take hold. It might be worth looking for a Tripaws group in the US, for advice and support - I know there is one in the UK.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Good points, fjm!

I wonder if a doggy chiropractor could help her, too. (I love mine)


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Great point by fjm.

I have a lower back injury from years ago. When it is playing up it causes me reflected pain in my hip, which causes me to limp, which causes pain in the knee and ankle... Of course, unlike a dog, I moan like bloody hell about it!

My gut feeling, and it is ONLY that of course, is that if Killa is not using the leg then it is causing her pain. I cannot think of any other logical reason why she would keep it raised.

Just as a side note, Pippin nearly got run into the ground by a tripod dog last year! It could move really fast! Pip out-manoeuvred it (it was a bigger dog) but boy could that dog move...!

This is a big decision for you to make, so do as you are doing and get all the facts, but also consider that Killa is young enough to adapt wonderfully to a missing limb.

Thank the Lord she has such a wonderful mum!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a 3 legged long coat chihuahua who is very tiny (4 lbs). She is a right front leg amputee. (not sure how it happened but she came to me this way at age 5). 

A lot of times I forget she's a tripod! The only thing she can't do is come down steps. She still runs (a bit slower than she would have if she had 4 legs). Grooming, at first, was awkward for me. (I'm a groomer.) I didn't know how to support her for scissoring her little toes and bottoms of her feet, but we eventually worked it out. 

If it is causing her pain and she's not using it, I would likely opt for the surgery.

If you're worried about her being injured by large dogs, just keep her away from them. Cookie holds her own against my 47lb PWD, who can get a bit silly at times. 

Hope this helps


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone. You are all so awesome and supportive, which I greatly appreciate. She was put on pain meds at the beginning of this year when we notice she was using the leg less and less. I didn't really see much of a difference with how she acted but she was just off and not herself for a while after it happened. She has slowly become more of herself but still isn't as playful. Like she used to love running around the dog park and chase the other dogs but now all she does is sit with me and go greet people when they walk in. That is a very good point that when one thing is hurting or causing problem it could also cause other things to do the same, and that the younger she is the more likely she is to adapt and recover quickly. I think she has proven that she is a resilient little girl with the lack of one eye and I really hate to see her not herself. You all have helped me see that she is probably in pain even though it doesn't seem like it and she doesn't show it much. I think I now know what I am going to do for her. I will wait and see what my vets specialist says and go from there. I am kind of hoping they push me to do it a bit, or at least offer to set the date for surgery up for me. I just don't know if I can do it without being forced. Just like when I had to put my GSD to sleep last march. Some one literally had to force me to make the appointment even though I knew it needed to be done and that she was suffering it was so hard to set it in stone and say ok this is the day that it will be done. Again thank you all so much. Everyone's support and advice was really what I needed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I have a 3 legged long coat chihuahua who is very tiny (4 lbs). She is a right front leg amputee. (not sure how it happened but she came to me this way at age 5).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh gosh stairs!!! That scares me even thinking about it! We have stairs and she is a crazy little girl on them! She runs up and down so fast sometimes I think her back end will go faster than her front and she'll tumble down. She only fell once when she was a pup and it was only 2-3 steps but it was enough to scare the living day lights out of me! I can't even imagine her doing it with three legs (although I'm sure she would try). I think I will be investing in two baby gates soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well if you think its for the best, but you need a push, let us know! We will push you... if it is what you want of course! 

And Killa will always be a Killer Queen, no matter what happens to her


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I think I will be investing in two baby gates soon.


Lucia fits right through between the bars of any baby gate, and she is not even a tiny toy, she is on the top end of the size chart... There are also gates that are made for small dogs. 

Like this 

Lindam Pressure Fit Quick Install Pet Barrier


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

3 legs in Killa's case just doesn't matter......that little girl has 'heart' and will get around just fine! I also think, the sooner, the better, for her! Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think if the surgery is really necessary sooner is better, but since this is a big decision I would get a good second opinion. If it comes to the amputation I think she will adapt more easily if it happens when she is younger. Also as fjm pointed out so well, you may not really be able to evaluate what else is of kilter because of her leg. I also think you should forget about what happened to the 3 legged pup you knew when you were young. That was just a freak thing and best left behind as far as making this decision. We are all here for you.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Aww. I was just wondering about her the other day. I can't remember is the affected leg on the back or front? Hugs to you both. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Aww. I was just wondering about her the other day. I can't remember is the affected leg on the back or front? Hugs to you both.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



It's is her front right leg that is affected.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think you will be pleasantly surprised at how well she will adapt. 

I have a dog with some pretty severe spinal damage that doesn't show any signs of slowing down at all. I do keep tramadol on hand just in case, and I have put her on Vit C for the joint damage I know her awkward gait is causing, but she is now 5 years old and still every bit as high energy, playful, loving and sweet as she ever was. (She's my crippled Kelpie girl). I have noticed that she seems more in tune with my aches and pains than the other dogs, maybe because she has experience with physical challenges herself?


----------

